# Сука vs. Сучка



## Modliszki

Now, I know what both words mean, but understand, as being fairly new into the Russian language, I don't know a lot, especially when it comes to slang and usage. I was told by someone that "Сука" is used as an insult, or in reference to a female dog of course. But that "Сучка" could often be used in an endearing way with care, and it would not be insulting.

I couldn't find a single reliable source online for this and I could not possibly see how this could be an endearing term.


----------



## morzh

Whoever told you that is setting you up for a bad fall.

NO!!! Сучка is NOT AN ENDEARING TERM.

It is, in a way, worse than "сука".


----------



## little green bird

I think the one who told you that meant that "cучка" is diminutive, because this term in Russian sounds like "diminutive-endearing". Suffix "к" here is a diminutive suffix indeed, but it can bring not only an endearing, but also a slighting and disparaging connotation.


----------



## LilianaB

It could be used as an endearing term if someone is speaking to a small dog, perhaps, in very specific circumstances, but not to a woman. It is worse than the Russian version of bitch, in reference to a woman.


----------



## Maroseika

In addition, сучка can be addressed as an insult only to a woman, while сука - as to a man as to a woman.


----------



## Modliszki

Oh, awesome. Thank you so much for clearing this up for me!


----------



## MIDAV

I agree they are both negative. In fact, from my experience walking my dog, most people don't even use those words to describe the sex of their dogs. In my area, most dog owners use the word "девочка" instead (regardless of the age).

However, while I agree that they are both offensive, Сучка is certainly less offensive. I can imagine it used endearingly – in a very very informal setting (yes I can – I have a wild imagination). It would probably be similar to "little bitch" as in "I love my little bitch", but more offensive in Russian. Normally, you should stay away from them both.


----------



## MIDAV

I guess it should be added while we are it, discussing the difference between Сука and Сучка. 
Сука is strictly offensive and can be applied to both men and women (as *Maroseika* correctly said). Сучка, on the other hand, is less offensive and can only be applied to women. Most importantly, Сучка can sometimes be used to describe a promiscuous girl, which might be a positive thing, at least in the eyes of some men.


----------



## rusita preciosa

MIDAV said:


> Сучка is certainly less offensive. I can imagine it used endearingly – in a very very informal setting (yes I can – I have a wild imagination). It would probably be similar to "little bitch" as in "I love my little bitch", but more offensive in Russian. Normally, you should stay away from them both.


I absolutely disagree with that. Cука is offensive; cучка is offensive + condescending, much worse. I'm not sure in what circles and "informal settings" it can used as a term of endearment, but I imagine they would involve lack of teeth, strong body odor, jail experience and cans of Yaga*.

*Apparently, a very cheap alcoholic drink that comes in an aluminum can


----------



## morzh

"Сучка" is way more offensive. It is, like Rusita said, offensive + it has a connotation of disrespectful disgust.


----------



## Modliszki

Would the context change if it was used between two friendly women?


----------



## morzh

No. I can see how two girlfriends could use "сука" (sort of a female male-bonding ) but not "сучка".

I would honestly advise you to reliably forget this word and only keep it in your passive.


----------



## marrish

Modliszki said:


> Would the context change if it was used between two friendly women?


The connection to their friendliness is something I can't grasp, is it the reasoning that their friendliness should encourage calling them with a diminutive?


----------



## Hoax

morzh said:


> No. I can see how two girlfriends could use "сука" (sort of a female male-bonding ) but not "сучка".
> 
> I would honestly advise you to reliably forget this word and only keep it in your passive.



Actually girls do say "сучка" to each other as a joke but they never use "сука" as a joke. But it can be said between two very close friends only when they both understand that it is just a joke and if they understand that it won't heart any feelings, there are still puritan girls exist in the world who would never understand that kind of humor.


----------



## LilianaB

I think I am on the Puritan site in this respect. In response to post 13. Unfortunately the more diminutive this word gets, the worse.


----------



## morzh

O tempora, o mores. 

Well, sure, 21st century.


----------



## MIDAV

Hoax, I love your comment. Indeed, I think younger girls use the word that way. Somehow it's harder to imagine a guy calling his girlfriend that way, but still possible. 

Anyway, I just wanted to add some "hard-core" scientific evidence to prove my previous claim. I tried googling for images with both сука and сучка (turning Safe Search off and narrowing the search with image size, time etc). The search for "сука" produced a mix of dogs, women, and a lot of other funny things. On the other hand, the search for "сучка" produced almost exclusively pictures of female humans (of the kind that appeals to male humans), with practically no dogs. Well, I know it's not fully representative. Still that's an indication of how some people use/perceive those words.


----------



## iComradeDa

Сука, in Moscow is "Bad way of saying Female Dog" And is bad word....сучка is just a way of determining a Dog's gender! Сука in belarus, (Our little  border Nation), is affiliated with Crime and Gangs, trust me learn Belarusian before going! Even when your russian like me! So it depends what nation we are talking about here....if russian, сука="Bi***" сучка=female dog (literally)


----------

